# Oops! NOTICE REGARDING 2012 DIVERSITY LOTTERY



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

We regret to inform you that, due to a computer programming problem, the results of the 2012 Diversity Lottery that were previously posted on this website have been voided. They were not valid and were posted in error. The results were not valid because they did not represent a fair, random selection of entrants, as required by U.S. law. 

Source: http://dvlottery.state.gov/


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

Fantastic. good to know my tax dollars are being used efficiently.

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


phil


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

philobert said:


> Fantastic. good to know my tax dollars are being used efficiently.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


The immigration bureaucracy is pretty well self-financing . They even bump up the actual cost to take account of the freebies -- asylum and refugee petitions, etc.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> We regret to inform you that, due to a computer programming problem, the results of the 2012 Diversity Lottery that were previously posted on this website have been voided. They were not valid and were posted in error. The results were not valid because they did not represent a fair, random selection of entrants, as required by U.S. law.
> 
> Source: http://dvlottery.state.gov/


Wow! Talk about taking a dump on people's mood for the weekend!  :tsk:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

stormgal said:


> Wow! Talk about taking a dump on people's mood for the weekend!  :tsk:


Gives lawyers the whole weekend to put the lawsuits together!


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> The immigration bureaucracy is pretty well self-financing . They even bump up the actual cost to take account of the freebies -- asylum and refugee petitions, etc.


hard to figure any part of the gov't is "self financing".


but if you say so......


phil


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

philobert said:


> hard to figure any part of the gov't is "self financing".
> 
> 
> but if you say so......
> ...


You obviously haven't written any of those big checks to USCIS,or DoS!


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> You obviously haven't written any of those big checks to USCIS,or DoS!


why yes, 'obviously'....


phil


----------



## BettinaCC (Jun 24, 2010)

philobert said:


> why yes, 'obviously'....
> 
> 
> phil


Thanks for the info, but how depressing. We were selected and had started all the paperwork. Had told family now we just feel flat.


----------

